# bubbles coming from substrate



## Ekaterina (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it is some air trapped in between sand/fluorite particles. I have a same effect every time I do a major water change. In my tank, it goes away after 2 days.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

When that happened to me it scared me. Found that as long as the gas expelled doesn't smell like rotten eggs it is okay. The egg smell happens after the tank has been up for years, thus what you have is okay. With fluorite you will probably not ever get the egg smell. I think the sand will mix with the fluorite in time though.

What kind of sand did you use? Why did you top the fluorite with sand? What lights do you have? Are you planning on injecting Co2? Are you going to start a thread on it?


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

Hilde said:


> When that happened to me it scared me. Found that as long as the gas expelled doesn't smell like rotten eggs it is okay. The egg smell happens after the tank has been up for years, thus what you have is okay. With fluorite you will probably not ever get the egg smell. I think the sand will mix with the fluorite in time though.
> 
> What kind of sand did you use? Why did you top the fluorite with sand? What lights do you have? Are you planning on injecting Co2? Are you going to start a thread on it?


it is pool filter sand. I topped the flourite with sand because I like sand so much better than flourite, but what something easy with nutrients in it. I have two 14 watt T5 bulbs over it, one is 10000K and the other actinic but will be swapped out for 6500K. No CO2, I don't know if I will start a thread, should I?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

JacobL said:


> it is pool filter sand. I topped the flourite with sand because I like sand so much better than flourite, but what something easy with nutrients in it. I have two 14 watt T5 bulbs over it, one is 10000K and the other actinic but will be swapped out for 6500K. No CO2, I don't know if I will start a thread, should I?


Are you going for low light plants? IIRC, not many T5NO fixtures have polished individual reflectors so your 28 watts over a 20 gallon high tank would be considered in the low light range.

With lower light plants, you may have been able to get away with just pool filter sand and root tabs.

But having Flourite will allow for an easier transition into medium (or high) light plants much easier.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

JacobL said:


> I have two 14 watt T5 bulbs over it, one is 10000K and the other actinic but will be swapped out for 6500K. No CO2, I don't know if I will start a thread, should I?


Cool!! I have a 29 gallon tank, which has a depth 2in shorter, without injecting Co2. I find it hard to find people whom have low light and aren't injecting co2. I would like to see how this tank progresses. How about starting a journal on it?

Why the switch from 10000k to 6500k? What type of plants are you planning on?


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

epicfish said:


> Are you going for low light plants? IIRC, not many T5NO fixtures have polished individual reflectors so your 28 watts over a 20 gallon high tank would be considered in the low light range.


Yes I am going for low light plants, it is a solarmax light fixture which does have a reflector.



Hilde said:


> Cool!! I have a 29 gallon tank, which has a depth 2in shorter, without injecting Co2. I find it hard to find people whom have low light and aren't injecting co2. I would like to see how this tank progresses. How about starting a journal on it?
> 
> Why the switch from 10000k to 6500k? What type of plants are you planning on?


The light fixture came with one 10000k bulb and one actinic bulb, I am switching out the actinic for 6500k. So it will have one 10000k and one 6500k. I guess I will start a journal. I ordered a plant package that should get here sometime next week.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

JacobL said:


> The light fixture came with one 10000k bulb and one actinic bulb, I am switching out the actinic for 6500k. So it will have one 10000k and one 6500k.


That should be a good mix. I read others using those and quite pleased with it. Looking forward to the journal.

I see we are not far from each other. Perhaps we can trade plants later. I am in the mist of restarting my 29 gallon at present. Cramped all in a 10 gallon tank. Excess I gave to someone at AAA meeting. Are you aware of the AAA(Atlanta Area Aquarium Association). Sometimes you can great deals there.


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

Hilde said:


> That should be a good mix. I read others using those and quite pleased with it. Looking forward to the journal.
> 
> I see we are not far from each other. Perhaps we can trade plants later. I am in the mist of restarting my 29 gallon at present. Cramped all in a 10 gallon tank. Excess I gave to someone at AAA meeting. Are you aware of the AAA(Atlanta Area Aquarium Association). Sometimes you can great deals there.


Cool! Trading plants sounds awesome. I had no idea about AAA, what exactly is that? What goes on there? I am setting up a 10gallon also for my wife's classroom, so kind of a lot going on. Why are restarting the 29?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

JacobL said:


> I had no idea about AAA, what exactly is that? What goes on there? I am setting up a 10gallon also for my wife's classroom, so kind of a lot going on. Why are restarting the 29?


It is all explained at the link I provided. 2xs a year they meet in Duluth. More people show up there I hear.

I am restarting the 29 because the new canister filter pushed up coconut fiber I had under the sand. I had positioned the output towards the bottom hoping it would push the mulm towards the input. It pushed everything up. Next plan is use old substrate with reptile coconut bark and laterite under it. I top it with river sand from a landscaper co. The river sand only needs to be sifted, not rinsed.


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

Coconut fiber? I have not heard of that. What benefits does that give? River sand sounds cool too, will have to see some pics. :icon_surp
I started a journal for my setup, you can see it here if you want.


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

Hilde, do you happen to have any malaysian trumpet snails that you would want to sell, since you are right near me? Or know of anywhere I can get some? For that matter do you know of any really good LFS in your area? All of the ones I use are so-so.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

JacobL said:


> Coconut fiber? What benefits does that give? River sand sounds cool too, will have to see some pics.


Here substrate scotts topsoil mixed with miracle grow cactus soil. Coconut bark on top and then sand. Right side gravel on top of sand. Left side is the river sand. Coconut bark is similar to peat but it doesn't affect the ph. Peat adds a longer term of organic carbon supply - per Tom Barr / plantbrain










JacobL said:


> Hilde, do you happen to have any malaysian trumpet snails? Or know of anywhere I can get some? For that matter do you know of any really good LFS in your area?


I have occasionally seen a few at Pet Smart. They came in with the nuisance snail. I got them free. Snails don't live in my tank for the gh is very low. Try placing a tread to buy some at AAA forum. 

Petco on Cobb Dr Smyrna has fish in great condition. Pets Unlimited has a good selection of fish and they can order for you. Atlantis Pet Store has a little of everything but his prices are high. Here is a list I found on AAA. Best group of plants has been from AAA meeting auction.


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Here substrate scotts topsoil mixed with miracle grow cactus soil. Coconut bark on top and then sand. Right side gravel on top of sand. Left side is the river sand. Coconut bark is similar to peat but it doesn't affect the ph. Peat adds a longer term of organic carbon supply - per Tom Barr / plantbrain
> 
> 
> I have occasionally seen a few at Pet Smart. They came in with the nuisance snail. I got them free. Snails don't live in my tank for the gh is very low. Try placing a tread to buy some at AAA forum.
> ...


Nice looking tank! Someone on the forum is sending some MTS, all I had to pay was shipping. What do you mean by the GH is low? What is your GH and why does that mean no snails?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

JacobL said:


> What do you mean by the GH is low? What is your GH and why does that mean no snails?


Gh and kh were 2 . The snails died in my tank.

After I reset the 29 gallon up I would like to try some Malaysian snails. Dosing with Seachem equilibrium the gh and kh are increasing in 10 gallon planted, which is temporary.


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

Hilde said:


> Gh and kh were 2 . The snails died in my tank.
> 
> After I reset the 29 gallon up I would like to try some Malaysian snails. Dosing with Seachem equilibrium the gh and kh are increasing in 10 gallon planted, which is temporary.


Uh oh, I had never heard that snails do not do well in low gh? Mine is about 3 or 4, will my snails likely die as well?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

JacobL said:


> Uh oh, I had never heard that snails do not do well in low gh? Mine is about 3 or 4, will my snails likely die as well?


Read that they can adapt but sometimes the soft acid water will melt their shell. iIf you ph is low too you can add oyster grit, some bird gravels, and it will increase it.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

does anyone have a suggestion of where i can safely buy cheap plants online?


----------



## JacobL (Aug 3, 2010)

nicks7.1985 said:


> does anyone have a suggestion of where i can safely buy cheap plants online?


Definitely check out the swap N shop section of this forum, there are always people selling stuff for pretty cheap. You can also post a thread with what you are looking for and someone may have and be willing to sell to you. I didn't know about it when I ordered my plant package, which was from freshwateraquariumplants.com
Also check out aquariumplants.com I'm sure there are tons more but those are the only ones I really know of.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

nicks7.1985 said:


> does anyone have a suggestion of where i can safely buy cheap plants online?


Some buy from aquariumplants. From Aquaticmagic on Ebay I have gotten ferns for $3. One plant was like 2.


----------

